# Cleaning unfinished wood?



## CenTexJenn

Our house has a lot of unfinished cedar and I have no idea how to keep it clean! I swipe it with a broom usually to knock all the dust and cobwebs off but a lot of it is rough wood so it catches and holds a lot too. Can't use rags to wipe em since it catches the strings. Someone suggested some kind of oil but oil on top of dusty wood (but she's a nut so I don't trust her blindly lol)??? Seems that would just make a mess and make more dust and dirt stick?


----------



## majik

I would vacuum instead of dusting or sweeping. We have the same issue, and having clumps of dust bunnies and spider webs hanging off things after I've "cleaned" is the pits. If you have a vacuum with a long enough hose, it works well. Try to work with the grain of the wood. I agree that oiling dusty wood would be yucky. And unnecessary hard work.


----------



## okiemom

wisk broom can help more stubborn webs and keeps fuzz to a minimum. I also agree w/ vacuuming. the wood may need to be sealed with something to help protect it. I too had an old farmhouse w/ rough sawn timbers loved the look hated the fuzz. dim lighting help too.


----------



## CenTexJenn

It's a vaulted ceiling so no way is a vacuum hose going to reach all the way up but it's a good idea for the lower parts and fireplace mantle! Thanks so much!!


----------



## akane

Cheap shop vac. I'd sand off the dirt and seal it. Sanding is about the only way to put a clean look back on unsealed wood.


----------



## CenTexJenn

We're seriously considering that, akane. It would save a lot of work in the long run and certainly be cleaner. I have an umbrella cockatoo who puts off a LOT of dust on her own then living in a dry area you just can't keep up with the dust!! I've about given up and just taken to telling people we're decorating for next Halloween! It's a LOT of wood and really high ceiling so it's a daunting chore too.


----------



## simi-steading

I keep a HEPA air filter next to my Macaw's cage.. It helps a lot in keeping the dust down around the rest of the room.. but still not enough when he decides to grab the side of the cage and start flapping like he's flying south..


----------

